# Clé usb qui n'apparait pas sur le finder ni sur le bureau



## shikanotone (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une clé Usb Corsair 16g  USB 3.0 Flash Voyager®, qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac.

J'ai pensé tout d'abord à un problème de formatage c'est pourquoi je l'ai formaté en exFat à partir d'un PC (où elle apparait donc clé opérationnelle)

Le plus étonnant c'est qu'elle n'apparait pas dan l'utilitaire de disque mais je l'a trouve quand même dans les informations système dans la rubrique USB>concentrateur.

Que dois-je faire? Help!

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## fau6il (19 Janvier 2014)

shikanotone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter une clé Usb Corsair 16g  USB 3.0 Flash Voyager®, qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac.
> 
> ...



_Essaie de la formater à l'aide de ton Mac. _


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (19 Janvier 2014)

Peut-être un problème entre USB 3.0 et USB 2.0 ?


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Peut-être un problème entre USB 3.0 et USB 2.0 ?



USB 3.0 est rétrocompatible 2.0.

Un formatage sous OS X serait bien, histoire de confirmer qu'il y aurait un éventuel problème.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (19 Janvier 2014)

J'imagine que dans l'autre sens c'est pareil ?


----------



## jccup (19 Janvier 2014)

J'ai le même problème.
Clé USB 3 intégral 16gb neuve.
Première utilisation sur Mac. Ne monte pas sur le Finder. Utilitaire disque ne la voit pas. Information système la détecte bien.
Elle fonctionne parfaitement sur Pc. A été ré formatée fat32 sur Pc. Fonctionne toujours sur Pc mais impossible de la monter sur le mac.
J'ai acheté 2 clés et les 2 ont le même problème.
Sur l'emballage , il est bien indiqué qu.elles fonctionnent sur Mac et Pc.
Une idée?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

jccup a dit:


> Sur l'emballage , il est bien indiqué qu.elles fonctionnent sur Mac et Pc.


ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur un emballage n'est hélas pas toujours vrai
ou pas vrai dans tous les cas

et ici je dirai , par exemple que ca doit marcher sur  mac
si formatée par le dit mac
et si compatible avec  l'OS et processeur de cet ordi
les anciens matosses  ne gerant pas les USB3, au mieux c'est traité en USB 1 ou 2 , au pire c'est pas vu du tout


( ton picto indique mac ancien)


----------



## HMaC2AL (19 Janvier 2014)

Sur le PC tente ceci: ouvrir le menu windows, clic droit sur Ordinateur et choisir gerer. Dans la fenêtre ouverte choisir Gestion des disques, clic droit sur la partition et non sur le nom de la clé. Choisir Formater, donner un nom à la clé (optionnel), système de fichier sur FAT32 bien voir que "taille d'unité d'allocation" soit sur par défaut. Cliquez sur OK et voir si la clé est bien reconnue sous Mac. Il est aussi possible d'utiliser un gestionnaire de partition sous windows genre celui-ci: Télécharger Partition Wizard Home Edition - Logithèque PC Astuces qui lui permet la suppression totale et la création totale de la partition de la clé


----------



## jccup (20 Janvier 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Sur le PC tente ceci: ouvrir le menu windows, clic droit sur Ordinateur et choisir gerer. Dans la fenêtre ouverte choisir Gestion des disques, clic droit sur la partition et non sur le nom de la clé. Choisir Formater, donner un nom à la clé (optionnel), système de fichier sur FAT32 bien voir que "taille d'unité d'allocation" soit sur par défaut. Cliquez sur OK et voir si la clé est bien reconnue sous Mac. Il est aussi possible d'utiliser un gestionnaire de partition sous windows genre celui-ci: Télécharger Partition Wizard Home Edition - Logithèque PC Astuces qui lui permet la suppression totale et la création totale de la partition de la clé


 

BOnjour,
Rien à faire, le mac ne monte toujours pas sur le bureau et n'est toujours pas visible dans l'utilitaire disque.
Information système montre bien la clé usb 3.0 en tant USB DISK 3.0.
Elle ne fonctionne que sur PC.
En émulation pc (vmware/windows xp) elle est reconnue et utilisable.

LA clé a été testée sur plusieurs MAC. MacBook pro, Imac... sous la dernière version de Maverick et aussi sous lion.
CE sont 2 clés neuves qui ont été utilisées sur mac après déballage donc totalement neuve.
ENsuite, elles ont été formatées en FAT32 sur PC.
Sur PC toujours ok? Sur Mac impossible de les faire monter.

Une clé défectueuse passe encore mais ici 2, j'ai un doute.

Existe-t-il une astuce?

Merci


----------



## HMaC2AL (20 Janvier 2014)

Après quelques lectures, il semble y avoir pas mal de problèmes avec cette clé sous mac os. Donc le mieux c'est d'envoyer un mail au fabricant ou encore une demande de remboursement auprès du vendeur.


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2014)

NOn, j'ai rien dit, heu, surement une connerie. 



jccup a dit:


> 1) CE sont 2 clés neuves qui ont été utilisées sur mac après déballage donc totalement neuve.
> 2) ENsuite, elles ont été formatées en FAT32 sur PC....


1) sous OS X dans quel format apparaissaient-elles ?
2) pourquoi les avoir formatées sous PC ?


----------



## jccup (20 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> NOn, j'ai rien dit, heu, surement une connerie.
> 
> 
> 1) sous OS X dans quel format apparaissaient-elles ?
> ...


Parce que pas visibles sur mac:mouais:
Achetées neuves. La première manipulation a été de les brancher sur un mac. Elles ne sont jamais apparues.
A la deuxième utilisation, je les ai branchées sur un Pc sous Windows 7. Là elles fonctionnent sans problème, ensuite sur xp pro pas de problème non plus.
Comme conseillé sur différents sites, je les ai formatées sur Pc en fat32. Elles fonctionnent toujours sur Pc mais impossible de les voir sur Mac. Essayé sur plusieurs mac et plusieurs os. Rien y fait.


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2014)

Sur le site fabricant, la compatibilité OS X est bien mentionnée.

Commande par internet ou dans un magasin ? Dans le dernier cas, c'est facile à faire vérifier, sinon je les renverrais avec échange ou remboursement bien sûr.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Si j'ai bien compris, ton mac est USB 2 et tu utilises une clé USB 3. Elle fonctionne et est reconnue sous Windows. Elle est "vue" par le mac mais ne monte pas.
Elle est annoncée compatible OS X par le constructeur.
Ça sent quand même le problème de driver.
J'essaierai de trouver un driver pour cette clé sur le site du constructeur ou de rechercher via Google un driver générique pour clé USB 3.
Sinon, il y a des trucs comme ça, mais sans garantie...


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2014)

Bon, il apparait sur le forum officiel de Corsair que ce type de clé USB pose vraiment un problème de non reconnaissance, aussi bien sous OS X que sous Windows et ceci depuis 2011.

Le mieux serait de les renvoyer, car a priori il y a beaucoup de déchets.


----------



## jccup (21 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, ton mac est USB 2 et tu utilises une clé USB 3. Elle fonctionne et est reconnue sous Windows. Elle est "vue" par le mac mais ne monte pas.
> Elle est annoncée compatible OS X par le constructeur.
> Ça sent quand même le problème de driver.
> J'essaierai de trouver un driver pour cette clé sur le site du constructeur ou de rechercher via Google un driver générique pour clé USB 3.
> Sinon, il y a des trucs comme ça, mais sans garantie...


 
pas de driver pour cette clé.
Fonctionne en emulation windows xp via vmware. mais pas en OS.
EN Terminal : diskutil list ne la voit pas
Un collègue les a formatées sous linux. aucun problème. fonctionne toujours sur PC e pas sur Mac.


----------

